# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  تعريف لمصطلح الاجماع

## نور اسلام

مصطلح الاجماع
لقد اعتبر الفقهاء والأصوليون من كافة المذاهب الإسلامية الإجماع دليلاً عاماً على استنباط الأحكام الشرعية الفقهية المرتبطة بعمل المكلفين؛ وتعاملوا معه كتعاملهم مع القرآن والسنة والعقل عند حصرهم للأدلة العامة على الحكم الشرعي .
تأصيل الإجماع :
لقد استمد الإجماع حجيته من كتاب الله وسنة نبيه عليه السلام ويؤيد ذلك ما ورد في كتاب الله العزيز من الأمر على إتباع سبيل ونهج المؤمنين ونبد الفرقة والحث على الجماعة.
ا.ففي التنزيل العزيز:
•"۩ كنتم خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ تَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَتَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَوْ آمَنَ أَهْلُ الْكِتَابِ لَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَّهُم مِّنْهُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَأَكْثَرُهُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ ۩" 
•"۝  وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا لِّتَكُونُواْ شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَيَكُونَ الرَّسُولُ عَلَيْكُمْ شَهِيدًا۝" 
•"۝وَاعْتَصِمُو  ْ بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلاَ تَفَرَّقُواْ۝"  
•"۝و ممن خلقنا امة يهدون بالحق و به يعدلون۝" 
•"۝ومن يشاقق الرسول من بعد ما بعد مت تبين له الهدى ويتبع غير سبيل المؤمنين نوله ما تولى ونصله جهنم وساءت مصيرا۝" 
ب.وفي الهدي النبوي:
•"لاتجتمع امتي على ضلال.." 
•"يد الله مع الجماعة"  
•" من أراد منكم أن ينال بحبوحة الجنة فليلزم الجماعة فإن الشيطان مع الواحد وهو من الإثنين أبعد .
1 .تعريف  الإجماع :
•.في اللغة:
الإجماع مصدر (أجمع), قال ابن فارس:الجيم والميم والعين أصل واحد يدل على انضمام الشيء .
 وفي لسان العرب :جمع الشيء عن تفرقة يجمعه جمعا وجمعه وأجمعه فاجتمع واجدمع ، وهي مضارعة ، وكذلك تجمع واستجمع . والمجموع : الذي جمع من ههنا وههنا وإن لم يجعل كالشيء الواحد . واستجمع السيل : اجتمع من كل موضع . وجمعت الشيء إذا جئت به من ههنا وههنا . وتجمع القوم : اجتمعوا أيضا من ههنا وههنا .
وأجمعت على الأمر إجماعا وأجمعته . قال الحارث ابن حلزة : 
أجمعوا أمرهم بليل فلما أصبحوا أصبحت لهم ضوضاء . 
قال الراغب:أجمعت كذا أكثر ما يقال فيما يكون جمعا يتوصل إليه بالفكرة .
وأجمعت المسير والأمر وأجمعت عليه يتعدى بنفسه وبالحرف عزمت عليه . 
وفي الحديث (من لم يجمع الصيام قبل الفجر فلا صيام له) أي من لم يعزم عليه فينويه وأجمعوا على الأمر اتفقوا عليه .
قال ابن الأثير :الإجماع : إحكام النية والعزيمة . أجمعت الرأي وأزمعته وعزمت عليه بمعنى .  ومنه حديث كعب بن مالك أجمعت صدقه " ‏  وحديث صلاة السفر " ما لم أجمع مكثا " أي ما لم أعزم على الإقامة .
فاصل المادة كما أشار إلى ذلك ابن فارس هو الجيم والميم والعين والمصدر(اجمع) على وزن افعل بزيادة حرف الألف في أول الكلمة والزيادة في المبنى تفيد الزيادة في المعنى كما هو مقرر ,فزيادة الألف على بنية الفعل المجرد الثلاثي يدل على عدة معاني في اللغة منها: التعدية فأجمع يتعدى بنفسه وبالحرف عزمت عليه ,و يفيد الصيرورة كذلك وهو الراجح منها كما ذهب إلى ذلك كثير من العلماء.
فيطلق الإجماع على عدة معاني:
الأول :العزم التام ومنه قوله تعالى :"فاجمعوا أمركم" .
الثاني :الاتفاق:,يقال :((اجمع القوم على كذا ))أي اتفقوا على كذا .
الثالث : تجميع المتفرق ومنه قوله تعالى : "يوم يجمعكم ليوم الجمع".

◄ وفي الحقيقة المعاني كلها تعود إلى معنى الاتفاق فالعزم على الشيء هو اتفاق الخواطر والنوايا على أمرٍ واحدٍ هو ما عزم عليه الشخص وتجميع المتفرق يؤول إلى الاتفاق .
وقد اختلف في دلالة الإجماع على العزم والاتفاق هل هو من باب الاشتراك اللفظي ؟ 
أو أنه حقيقة في الاتفاق مجاز في العزم ؟ أو حقيقة في العزم مجاز في الاتفاق ؟.
والمتداول في هذه المعاني يدور بين العزم والاتفاق ,قال الإمام الغزالي والرازي هو مشترك بينهما.
◄ والفرق بين المعنيين:
-أن العزم يتصور ان يكون من الواحد ويتصور ان يكون من الاثنين فما فوقهما,فأما الاتفاق فانه لا يكون إلا من الاثنين فما فوقهما.
-أن العزم جمع الخواطر والاتفاق جمع الآراء.
-أن العزم يتعدى بنفسه او بعلى ولا يتعدى الاتفاق إلا بعلى.
وكلا المعنيين موجود في الإجماع بمعناه الاصطلاحي, فهو جمع للخواطر في معرفة الحكم واستنباطه ومن ثم اتفاق الآراء على ذلك الحكم. 

•.في الاصطلاح:
ليس للإجماع تعريف موحد,ومبنى ذالك الخلاف هو الموقف الذي يتخذه كل عالم من أركان الإجماع و شرائطه.
وفي دراستي لهذا المصطلح سأتطرق إلى بعض تعار يفه عند علماء الأصول رحمهم الله, و سأقوم بجرد معظمها وتصنيفها تصنيفا مذهبيا فتاريخيا مع بيان عناصرها المتكونة منها.
عرف علماء الأصول الإجماع بعدة تعاريف لا تكاد تسلم من الانتقاد وهذه بعض تعاريفهم :
المذهب الشافعي:
*.عرفه أبو إسحاق الشيرازي:هو اتفاق علماء العصر على حكم الحادثة (ت476هـ)..  
*.عرفه الإمام الجويني(478 هـ )في الورقات : هو اتفاق علماء العصر على حكم الحادثة.  
وفي التلخيص: فهو اتفاق  الأمة ' أو ' اتفاق علمائها على حكم من أحكام الشريعة 
* قال النظام231 هـ: هو كل قول قامت حجته حتى قول الواحد.  
*أبو المظفر (ت489 هـ): لإجماع هو اتفاق أهل العصر على حكم النازلة ويقال اتفاق علماء العصر على حكم الحادثة.  
*ابو حامد الغزالي: اتفاق امة محمد _صلى الله عليه وسلم_خاصة على أمر من الأمور الدينية.(ت 505 هـ).  
*الامام النووي( ت 676 هـ) : اتفاق المجتهدين من امة محمد _صلى الله عليه وسلم_بعد وفاته في عصر على امر.  
 *الامدي ( ت631هأ) : الإجماع عبارة عن اتفاق جملة أهل الحل والعقد من أمة محمد في عصر من الأعصار على حكم واقعة من الوقائع . 
* .الامام البيضاوي(ت 685 هـ ): اتفاق أهل الحل والعقد من أمة محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم على أمر من الأمور .  
* .أمير الحاج(ت879 هـ) :اتفاق مجتهدي عصر من امة محمد- صلى الله عليه وسلم – على أمر شرعي.. 
* .الإمام الشوكاني 1250) ـ 1834م):" فهو اتفاق مجتهدي أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد وفاته في عصر من الأعصر على أمر من الأمور. 

المذهب الحنفي:
* . عبد العزيز علاء الدين البخاري ( 730هـ) : عبارة عن اتفاق المجتهدين من هذه الأمة في عصر على أمر من الأمور. 
المذهب المالكي:
*عبد الله بن ابراهيم العلوي الشنقيطي. (ت1235هـ) اتفاق مجتهدي امة الإجابة بعد وفاة سيدنا محمد _صلى الله عليه وسلم_في عصر على أي أمر كان. .
المذهب الظاهري:
*ابن حزم الأندلسي القرطبي الظاهري (ت 456هـ): والإجماع هو ما تيقن أن جميع أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عرفوه وقالوا به ولم يختلف منهم أحد. .
مذهب النظام:
* إبراهيم النظام (ت231 هـ): هو كل قول قامت حجته حتى قول الواحد.  
من المتاخرين:
* .الإمام السالمي (ت 1332هـ) :" الإجماع في عرف الأصوليين والفقهاء وعامة المسلمين عبارة عن اتفاق علماء الأمة على حكم في عصر ". 
* .يقول الأستاذ عبدالوهاب خلاف(1377هـ-1956م): 
" هو أن يتفق على الحكم الشرعي في الواقعة – جميع المجتهدين من المسلمين في وقت ، فلو اتفق على الحكم الشرعي في الواقعة مجتهد وا آل البيت أو مجتهد وا أهل السنة دون مجتهدي الشيعة ، لا ينعقد شرعا بهذا الاتفاق الخاص إجماع ، لأن الإجماع لا ينعقد إلا بالاتفاق العام من جميع مجتهدي العالم الإسلامي في عهد الحادثة ولا عبرة بغير المجتهدين " 
                                                         المصادر والمراجع المعتمدة

  ال عمران :110
  البقرة:148
  ال عمران :الاية:103
  الاعراف:181
  النساء:115
  كتاب السنة 1_40(الحديث رقم 81 )قال الالباني حديث صحيح له شواهد.
 . الجامع الصحيح سنن الترمذي ج:4 _رقمه :2166, تحقيق : أحمد محمد شاكر وآخرون, دار إحياء التراث العربي - بيروت
  سنن النسائي الكبرى لأحمد النسائي ج:5_ رقمه:9219. باب ذكر اختلاف الفاظ الناقلين لخبر عمر
  معجم مقاييس اللغة-لابن فارس: 1\479
  لسان العرب-ابن منظور:مادة:جمع
  معجم مقاييس اللغة-لابن فارس:1\481
  مفردات غريب القران-للراغب الاصفهاني:مادة: ( الجيم والميم والعين)
  المصباح المنير في غريب الشرح الكبير-للفيومي:ص:110, المكتبة العلمية,بدون طبعة.
  النهاية في غريب الحديث والأثر-ابن الاثير:ص:297,المكت  بة العلمية
  يونس:71
  الكليات ـ أبو البقاء الكفوي :ص:42 (مادة جمع ) تحقيق : عدنان درويش - محمد المصري ,مؤسسة الرسالة - بيروت - 1419هـ - 1998م.

  اللمع في أصول الفقه لأبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن علي الشيرازي:1_,47 دار الكتب العلمية – بيروت ,الطبعة الأولى ، 1405هـ , 1985م
  الورقات في اصول الفقه,للامام الجويني:ص:18,شرح العلامة جلال الدين المحلي الشافعي,ط:الثالث  ة:1374 ه.
  . التلخيص في أصول الفقه لأبو المعالي الجويني :ج3_6 :تحقيق عبد الله جولم النبالي وبشير أحمد العمري ,دار البشائر الإسلامية_ بيروت ,سنة النشر 1417هـ- 1996م
  الاحكام للامدي1_254 
  قواطع الأدلة في الأصول لأبو المظفر الشافعي ج:1 _461  تحقق : محمد حسن محمد حسن اسماعيل الشافعي دار الكتب العلمية، بيروت، لبنان .الطبعة الأولى، 1418هـ/1999م
  المستصفى في علم الأصول للغزالي أبو حامد:1_137 تحقيق : محمد عبد السلام عبد الشافي ,دار الكتب العلمية – بيروت ,الطبعة الأولى ، 1413
  من كتابه شرح صحيح الامام مسلم. 
  الإحكام في أصول الأحكام_ الآمدي أبو الحسن,ج: 1_255 تحقيق : د. سيد الجميلي , دار الكتاب العربي - بيروتالطبعة الأولى ، 1404
  الإبهاج في شرح المنهاج على منهاج الوصول إلى علم الأصول للبيضاوي. السبكي,2_349 , تحقيق : جماعة من العلماء ,دار الكتب العلمية – بيروت الطبعة الأولى ، 1404
  التقرير والتحرير في علم الأصول لابن أمير الحاج,3\80 ,دار الكتب العلمية بيروت-ط:الثانية,1403 ه.
  : إرشاد الفحول إلي تحقيق الحق من علم الأصول للشوكاني 1_193,تحقق  الشيخ أحمد عزو عناية ، دمشق - كفر بطنا .دار الكتاب العربي ,الطبعة الأولى 1419هـ - 1999م
  كشف الأسرار 3_337, تحقيق عبد الله محمود محمد عمر دار الكتب العلمية –بيروت ,الطبعة الأولى 1418هـ/1997م
  نشر البنود على مراقي السعود لسيدي عبد الله بن ابراهيم العلوي الشنقيطي:ج:2_75,دا   الكتب العلمية ,بيروت ط:الاولى 1409 ه,
  المحلى بالاثار: لابن حزم الأندلسي القرطبي الظاهري :ج:1_54 دار الفكر للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع ,مكتبة المدينة الرقمية
  الاحكام للامدي1_254 
  طلعة الشمس- الإمام نور الدين  السالمي: ج:2 ص65.
  علم اصول الفقه –عبد الوهاب خلاف ص:45 ,مكتبة الدعوة الاسلامية الازهر.

هذا وإن خير ما اختم به ؛ الصلاة والسلام على خير البرية محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن عبد الباقي

بارك اله في أعمالكم

----------


## طالبة فقه

احسن الله اليكم وجزاكم خيرآ

----------

